# Post pictures of a wrestler's name



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> This thread is pretty common on most forums and is usually good for some laughs.
> 
> People guess, post their own and so on. The harder the better.
> 
> I'll start it off



Ablert Del Rio.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

BOOK HER TEA!


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Novels Female Bag?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Booker T.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>


Disco Inferno lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol man mountain rock, Hunter hearst helms....lee, Disco inferno, the other one has me stumped but Im just awake so gimme a break...oh and adam bomb


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>





Dreadnok said:


> Booker T.


Dustin Rhodes and cant guess the second one lol.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Dustin Rhodes and cant guess the second one lol.


That one is man mountain rock, super rock star jobber


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>


Big van vader


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tronnik said:


>


Paul bearer lol very good


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>


Kofi kingston


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tronnik said:


>


LMAO Paul Bearer.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Tronnik said:


>


*Scott Hall...good 1*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Already answered


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Tronnik said:


>


Pretty Easy John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

bob spark plug holly


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

IAmNotAJ said:


>


Rob Van Dam.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Rob Van Dam.

Lol that's a good one.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

IAmNotAJ said:


>


Rob Van Dam?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tronnik said:


>


Alien Polar Bear Doctor. 

I'm clearly right, now what do I win?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> Rob Van Dam?


christopher nowinski


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol bryan christopher


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>


Kofi Kingston


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


Nature Boy Ric Flair


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Double Post nothing to see here


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Tronnik said:


>


Braden Walker????



Dreadnok said:


>


Billy Gunn



Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


Tyler Reks


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


>


Mark Jindrak?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

TheFrootOne said:


>


JOUSTING GABRIEL!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Let's see if anyone can get this one...


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Hulk Hogan?

This ones a bit hard:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

^Ted Dibiase?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

TheFrootOne said:


>


Drew Mcyntire


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


Rick Moss Men?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Jimmy Fly Half said:


>


Rick "The Model" Martel????


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

nevereveragainu said:


>


Alex Riley?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> Alex Riley?


give up?


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------

